# Here we go again



## minli (Aug 2, 2011)

Results of labs while still on 30mg Methimazole (my numbers bolded, range in parenthesis):

Collected Dec 17, 2011

*T4,Free(Direct) 3.27* (0.82-1.77) 
*TSH <0.006* (0.450-4.500) 
*Thyroid SI 396* (0-139) 
*Triiodothyronine (T3)	346* (71-180) 
*Thyroid (TPO) Ab 325* (0-34) 
_______________________________________________________

Collected Dec 22, 2011 
*MCV 75	* (80-98) 
*MCH 26.2	* (27.0-34.0) 
*Neutrophils 37	* (40-74) 
*Lymphs 51	* (14-46)

Test results from blood taken yesterday:

Collected Jan 12 ,2012
Item Value Range 
*MCV 76	* (80-98) 
*MCH 25.6	* (27.0-34.0) 
*Neutrophils 37	* (40-74) 
*Lymphs 52	* (14-46) 
*T4,Free(Direct)	3.49	* (0.82-1.77) 
*TSH <0.006* (0.450-4.500) 
*Triiodothyronine (T3) 307	* (71-180) 
___________________________________________

So, my MCH went lower, and we found out my Platelets, Hemoglobin, and MCHC are also lowering, and my Lymphocytes are going higher....yay! I think I may have the answer to my ever increasing exhaustion there.

Good news is the T3 went down, but my T4 is being a pain and went up. I know it didn't go up by a whole lot, but it's not very encouraging that we lower my meds by a measly 10mg and my T4 goes up Thursday's appointment ought to be interesting.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

It might take awhile of adjustments, but you'll get there. Hang in there. All of this takes time and I know it is really hard to be patient when you aren't feel 100%.


----------

